# FS Lance Armstrong 2004 Trek Madone LT bike!!



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 14, 2010)

I know its not very old but it is collectable. This is a limited edition #222 of 500. This bike is NOS and perfect.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260635671805&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

